# Hardware inline firewall to block outgoing access to local network



## hookandbook (Jan 13, 2016)

Hello everyone!

I just found your forum with a google search, hopefully someone can help me out.

I am looking for a device that will plug in behind a device on my network, a router or raspberry PI running a firewall distro or firmware that can block access to specific IP's or IP ranges. I have used DDWRT and PfSense but I am no expert at the configuration of the firewall in either software package. I am looking for a way to block a PC from seeing a handful of IP addresses on a network without a major configuration to the existing network. The main network is Windows 2008r2 AD controlled but the device that I wish to restrict is a linux based network device.Will DDWRT achieve this? or IPfire or PfSense, ArchLinux? Any suggestions on how I might do this or guides online will be a great help.


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

I believe vlans would address your issue completely. No need to be concerned about ips when via a vlan you can physically block access to any other devices on the network.


----------

